# Team fortress 2 where yal at.I gotta dream of a rollitup teeam



## Jack747 (Jan 18, 2013)

LEts Play bbump bump bump. I got like 82 hours on engineer I think and i had it b4 it came out free to play


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 19, 2013)

Was it anything like TF1? Can I buy it on source?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

its free on steam.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> its free on steam.


oh well hell, i need to get on it. sunni u in on that?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

i play it yes,


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

TF classic was the shit back in the day before to many mod patches got involved,,Sniper @2fort,[email protected]!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

i like the campyness of it, its an enjoyable game to play with friends nothing for serious something if you just want a little downtime really


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 14, 2013)

Tf2's my shit man


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 15, 2013)

I play TF2 a little bit hehe, gotta love Heavy! I prefer playing Man Vs. Machine than normal on-line tbh though...


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 18, 2013)

I know it's not the same, but I play it on Xbox live some times. Super fun


----------

